# Trackmania Freezone o.O - was' da los?



## Christian2510 (28. März 2011)

In der free-download-Version von Trackmania Nations kann man jetzt (seit 12/2010?) ja nur noch 
fünf Rennen am Stück fahren, ehe man zum Zuschauer degradiert wird; ich mutmaße daher, 
dass ich eine kommerzielle Vollversion der Trackmania-Reihe erwerben soll, um "ungebremst" 
online zocken zu können -- verstehe ich das richtig?
Und wenn ja, welche ist das? United Forever 2011 oder was?
Wie macht Ihr das?


Dank vorweg.


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. März 2011)

Zu deiner ersten Frage kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber wenn du Trackmania magst, dann kauf dir TM United Forever 2011. Allein die Island- und Bay-Umgebungen sind die 10€ locker wert.


----------



## thoner79 (28. März 2011)

Also wenn das stimmt mit den Begrenzungen,dann wäre dass wirklich ziemlich frech. leider kann ich dir dazu auch nicht mehr sagen......
Ich habe bis Dezember 2010 fast 2 Jahre TM Nations Forever gespielt und dann die TM United 2011 Version zu Weihnachten bekommen und kann es dir nur empfehlen. Der Singleplayer Umfang ist gigantisch, ich schätze alles zusammen ca. 600 Strecken. Allerdings sind die zusätzlichen Autos der United Version am Anfang ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig......  
Du kannst das gekaufte Spiel soweit ich weiß entweder normal installieren, oder aber du gibst den mitgelieferten Code einfach bei TM Nations Forever ein und das Spiel wird dann automatisch zum TM United Forever umgestellt. 
Was du nicht machen solltest, ist TM Nations Forever deinstallieren ohne die Savegames/Rekorde zu sichern, denn sonst sind deine Zeiten/Medaillen weg. Wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung leider feststellen musste, bleiben die Rekorde auf TM Nations gespeichert, auch wenn man TM United installiert hat und die beiden Spiele eigentlich miteinander verknüpft sind. (Zeiten/Rekorde von Nations werden auch bei United angezeigt, zumindest online....)
Wenn du also Trackmania Fan bist und auch gerne die Singleplayer Strecken fährst, kannst du mit dieser 2011 Version mMn nichts falsch machen......


----------

